# Sq Ft of Hyatt Carmel Highlands Inn 1BR Townhouse



## cinco777 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am pursuing the purchase of a 1BR 2 Bath Townhouse (22x) at the Carmel Highlands Inn.  I found and printed a floor layout for this 1 Br 2 Ba Townhouse but the floor layout does not show the total size in sqft or any of the room dimensions for either of the two townhouse levels (L x W).  I would appreciate learning this information from any owner who has made these measurements or from someone that can point me to a link which has this information.  Thanks.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 11, 2012)

cinco777 said:


> I am pursuing the purchase of a 1BR 2 Bath Townhouse (22x) at the Carmel Highlands Inn.  I found and printed a floor layout for this 1 Br 2 Ba Townhouse but the floor layout does not show the total size in sqft or any of the room dimensions for either of the two townhouse levels (L x W).  I would appreciate learning this information from any owner who has made these measurements or from someone that can point me to a link which has this information.  Thanks.



You would probably get your answer most quickly by calling HI directly.  Wait until a weekday and call outside of typical check in time and I'm sure somebody will help you.  

H


----------

